# Pas hâte à demain !



## Marjolaine 1 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
demain fin de mon dernier contrat…..
j’ai donné tout les chiffres aux parents avant de partir en vacances
je leur ait donné dernier bulletin de salaire, avec feuilles annexe qui expliquent les différents calculs et donc les sommes qui en découlent
Après plusieurs jours , ben la maman me dit je vous doit l’addition de toutes les feuilles
non c’est déjà tout dans le bulletin de salaire, vous avez pas vu les sommes qui correspondent !! 

j’angoisse vis a vis de la déclaration pajemploi et de l’édition de la feuille polemploi
Que vont-ils me sortir cette fois ci …..


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Ben au moins elle ne cherche pas à te donner moins, c'est mieux que le contraire.


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour Marjolaine il faut avoir confiance déjà elle souhaite payer un très bon point! Un contrat qui finira bien


----------

